# New Song "Welcome To Raccoon City"



## Kazonking (Jan 15, 2020)

Hey everyone! I finally uploaded the next song to my fan made tribute soundtrack based on the Resident Evil series. Hope you all enjoy it and if you can, leave a comment on the video through YouTube, like, share, subscribe, and keep on notifications for future uploads!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 30, 2020)

Pretty relaxing tune!


----------



## Kazonking (Jan 30, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Pretty relaxing tune!



thank you!


----------

